# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Драйвера для Zyxel p-630s ee для  Chameleon WINDOWS XP sp.3

## vicshark

Очень понравился Chameleon WINDOWS XP sp.3, поставил, красиво и работает хорошо. Проблема с драйвером модема. Модем  Zyxel p-630s ee  вообще не видит. Может есть у кого драйвер под винду или хоть совет.Спасибо.:(

----------


## vicshark

Есть у кого драйвер под Windos XP Professional Service Pack 3 (Build 2600):rtfm::eek:

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 8 секунд_



> Есть у кого драйвер под Windos XP Professional Service Pack 3 (Build 2600):rtfm::eek:


Модем не видит!!!!:(

----------


## Cheechako

Не понял, кто кого не видит :)
Чем плохи драйверы от ZyXEL?

----------


## vicshark

> Не понял, кто кого не видит :)
> Чем плохи драйверы от ZyXEL?


Как установил драйвер, пробовал подключится не подключается. В установках подключения нет модема ZyXEL :(

----------


## Cheechako

"Нормальное" подключение:
http://new.chukotnet.ru/services/int...el-p-630s.html
http://new.chukotnet.ru/support/faq/pppoe/xp.html
При проблемах со "сборками" надо обращаться к "сборщикам" :p
(пример)

----------

